# tire



## muddyforeman (Mar 23, 2012)

will 27" mudzillas fit on stock 2011 foreman


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is needing help related with forum.

your thread has been moved to the appropriate section


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

They should clear, ive seen 27" msts on a new foreman and they cleared just fine. 28" outlaws will clear with a bracket lift and some floorboard clearancing. 

One thing you'll need to do is find some wheels though. Unless you're buying 27's to fit a 10" wheel they wont fit your stock wheels. On most of the honda utilities it seems they run a 12" wheel on the front and a 10" wheel on the rear!


----------

